# Heterochromia (mismatched eye color)



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, so my eyes are naturally black and I recently dyed my hair black. My order for green contacts arrived in the mail today-- but one of the lenses got torn! Oh, no! D: But I find that it's still gorgeous and maybe I'll wear just one until my other order arrives. So here's my question to you: if someone were to have two different color eyes, this case one black (or super dark brown, if you prefer) eye and one grey-green eye, what would you think? Stunning? Unique? Freaky? Discuss.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I would think that would be pretty cool regardless of the colors...just the idea of having two different eye colors amazes me @[email protected]


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> if someone were to have two different color eyes, this case one black (or super dark brown, if you prefer) eye and one grey-green eye, what would you think? Stunning? Unique? Freaky? Discuss.


Try it and see if anyone even notices. That's the part I would find interesting, myself personally.

But yeah, odd eyes are generally considered attractive, are they not? It's only freaky if you're a Marilyn Manson fan.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

PICS NEEDEd


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

2 different colors eyes is my dream! GET THEM!


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I only wear one contact lense since I can see with the other eye, and the one I they give me has a blue tint, to make it easier to find. So I usually have one blue eye and one green. It's fun - although it doesn't stand out as much as yours would.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesomesauce! I would go with red and green or red and blue though. (would work with me. Don't know if those two colors would be best for you though)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Stick with green, it's rare. Take pride in it.


----------



## Leith (May 9, 2010)

While green eyes look great I do think we should all be making an effort to be more like Bowie.
Also you could just switch the eye you put the lens in each day, see if anyone notices.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a small variation in my eyes and I rather like it. I say go for it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Idk, I think it'd look odd especially since you're asian. I always find it odd when I meet an asian with funky hair color or different than the norm, its quite an interesting look. Do what you wanna do though, its your looks not ours :laughing:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to wear one gray & one green just for fun. Or a clear & green or gray one. Sometimes I got funny looks & some people stared & asked if my eyes were different colors. Go for it! Wear one green one.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I love two different eye colors. ^^ It's so unique and beautiful.

But one thing, maybe unrelated, is that I hate the idea of colored contacts. It just seems like a lie. People's eyes tell so much about them, why would anyone cover that up with a lie?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

For me personally, if someone's eyes say something about them, it's all about the expression, i.e. the way the muscles around the eyes are contracted or the eyes' movement. Like okay, it's easier to see pupil dilation in pale eyes, but other than that, eye color in itself carries no connotation to me. Me with green eyes and me with black eyes are entirely the same person, thus, I don't see how it's a lie. Each to her own though.


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

A friend of mine has one green one brown, naturally, & it's very hard to not stare at her eyes!
I'm a big, big fan of heterochromia, with a particular (bordering on obsessive) love for sectoral hetechromia:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

I personally like brown eyes, but it's what's behind the eyes that's important.


----------



## Foziya (May 21, 2010)

Mismatched is cool. Black is awesome. Green is awesome. You can't go wrong.


----------

